# My Surgery is Tomorrow!



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

My surgery is tomorrow at 8:00am. I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for making this journey a little bit easier. I'm super nervous and scared about tomorrow. I dropped my kids off at my in laws tonight, and after hugging my kids, I got in the car and bursted into tears. I think my husband was a little taken back because up until this point I hadn't expressed much worry over this surgery. I've read over and over again about how this surgery is a lot easier than I think it's going to be. I completely believe everyone, but there's always that thought in the back of my mind of "what if" this or that happens. I'm sure many of you have felt the same. Well...I'm off to try to fall sleep. 5am will come early and I'm not so much a morning person.  Thanks again for being so supportive and sharing your thoughts on this board.

Hopefully, I will update soon!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes to you...sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sending you prayers, Tina. You'll do great! :hugs:


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Thinking of you. Update when you can.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoping things are going well for you!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Sending good thoughts your way this morning! Let us know how it went when you're up to it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> My surgery is tomorrow at 8:00am. I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for making this journey a little bit easier. I'm super nervous and scared about tomorrow. I dropped my kids off at my in laws tonight, and after hugging my kids, I got in the car and bursted into tears. I think my husband was a little taken back because up until this point I hadn't expressed much worry over this surgery. I've read over and over again about how this surgery is a lot easier than I think it's going to be. I completely believe everyone, but there's always that thought in the back of my mind of "what if" this or that happens. I'm sure many of you have felt the same. Well...I'm off to try to fall sleep. 5am will come early and I'm not so much a morning person.  Thanks again for being so supportive and sharing your thoughts on this board.
> 
> Hopefully, I will update soon!


We will be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing you all the best and I just know everything is going to be fine once you recover from the surgery and all that has happened to you w/ this nasty disease!


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

QAuick update...out of surgery but haven't spoken to surgeon yet. Haven't slept yet...in over flow room with someone else.....and they certainly aren't using their library voices....LOLa


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to hear from you! Yes, hospitals are never quiet...

Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What? You were expecting to get some quiet, restful time in the hospital? As if! 

I hope you are doing EXTREMELY well!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> QAuick update...out of surgery but haven't spoken to surgeon yet. Haven't slept yet...in over flow room with someone else.....and they certainly aren't using their library voices....LOLa


At least they left your sense of humor - ROFLMAO! I was in recovery next to a moaning guy - it was annoying to say the least.

Take the pain meds when they offer - somehow I missed my evening dose and it hurt alot when they discovered I went 10 hours without pain meds.

By day 3 you should be on Motrin only so enjoy while you can - sleep - chill.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

It could be a lot worse. You could have been stuck in the same room as this guy....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Phil -

That's not you is it?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Lovlkn said:


> Phil -
> 
> That's not you is it?


:confused0064: OMG...NO!!!!! That's not me. Come on now.....you think I would really post a video of myself practically crapping my pants?

I got it off YouTube. It's NOT me.....although if you give me some Brussels Sprouts, me and him might sound similar.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

These post are really making me laugh! I have no comptuer other than my phone that I can only see half the sceen so update will be short...lol

Its about WEP and I'm still at hospital bc calcium dropped a bit..it was 8.3 and dropped just to 8.2..I didn't think that was too bad.

I still haven't spoke w surgeon..he was in and out before I could really fully open my eyes. I still have no idea about what he did doing surgery.....I'm a little frustrated.

I feel prettyy good except for the fact that it feels like someone shoved two big hammers down my throat. Incision they say looks good but its super puffy on the bottom..is that normal?
O
5ake care?


----------

